# Dotnet > EDI/Outils > Visual Studio >  "Visual Studio 2010 supprime les barrires entre dveloppeurs et testeurs", la version franaise disponible

## Gordon Fowler

*Mise  jour du 29/04/10*

*Visual Studio 2010 et .NET 4 disponibles en franais*
*Documentation comprise*


Il y a deux semaines, Visual Studio 2010 sortait officiellement.

Officiellement. Mais en anglais.

Mais aujourd'hui les choses changent puisque le clbre IDE de Microsoft (documentation comprise) est disponible dans plusieurs autres langues, dont le franais.

 ::fleche::  Plus d'informations sur Visual Studio 2010 et .NET 4 en franais.
 ::fleche::  Microsoft Visual Studio 2010 avec MSDN est dsormais disponible chez SOS developers 
 ::fleche::  Microsoft Visual Studio 2010 avec MSDN est dsormais disponible chez STR


La version gratuite (mais limite en terme de fonctionnalits) Visual Studio 2010 Express est  dcouvrir ici.

*Source* : L'annonce sur le blog du vice-prsident de la Division Dveloppeurs de Microsoft


*Mise  jour du 19.04.2010 par Katleen*
*"Visual Studio 2010 supprime les barrires entre les dveloppeurs et les testeurs", interview exclusive de son chef de produit*

Il y a quelques jours, Jeff Beehler, le chef de produit monde pour Visual Studio, est venu passer quelques jours en France  l'occasion de la sortie de la version 2010 du produit. A cette occasion, nous avons pu rencontrer ce professionnel aguerri mais simple et dcontract, pour une conversation enthousiaste autour des innovations que Visual Studio 2010 apporte aux dveloppeurs.
Voici le transcript de cet entretien, je remercie tout particulirement les membres du forum qui m'ont aide pour les questions techniques.

*Katleen Erna : Pouvez-vous vous prsenter  nos lecteurs ?*

Jeff Beehler : Je m'appelle Jeff Beehler et je suis chef de produit pour Visual Studio, mon rle est d'tre le capitaine du navire. J'ai travaill pendant prs de quatre ans sur le projet Visual Studio 2010 pour prparer cette sortie. Je devais faire en sorte que les dlais soient respects, et qu'on rponde aux besoins de nos clients. Environ 2.500 personnes ont travaill sur le projet, on les a organiss en petites quipes de travail. L'une de mes tches tait de runir ces quipes et de m'assurer qu'elles collaborent bien, et que le rsultat final est un produit de haute qualit.

J'ai travaill pour Microsoft depuis les annes 1990, toujours dans le domaine du dveloppement d'outils.

*K.E : Justement, vous avez travaill pendant plus de 7 ans spcifiquement sur Visual Studio, pouvez-vous nous parler de son volution  travers les annes ?*

J.B : Au dbut des annes 90, il y avait deux gros chantiers en cours de dveloppement : les lignes Visual Basic et Visual C++. J'ai travaill sur la ligne de produits C++, on faisait vraiment trs attention  rpondre aux besoins des dveloppeurs travaillant sous Windows 3.1 et 95.

Puis, vers les annes 2000, Microsoft a dvelopp la plateforme DotNet pour crire des applications pour Windows et les serveurs. On a alors sorti Visual Studio DotNet. J'ai ensuite fait une pause. En 2005, nous avons sorti DotNet 2.0 et Visual Studio 2005 qui comportait de nombreuses amliorations, comme Team Systme qui se focalisait vraiment sur les besoins de l'quipe entire, et pas seulement sur ceux d'un dveloppeur isol. 

Il y eu aussi une sortie mineure en 2008, et nous voici en 2010 avec une mise  jour majeure. Visual Studio et DotNet sont updats pour interagir au mieux avec les nouveaux environnements et les dernires technologies de Microsoft, comme par exemple Windows 7 ou Azure. On a galement voulu continuer d'amliorer la partie "quipe" de produit, on ne rend pas simplement la vie du dveloppeur plus facile mais on aide l'quipe toute entire a tre plus productive.

*K.E : Et comment s'est pass le dveloppement de Visual Studio 2010 ?*

J.B : Nous avons utilis Visual Studio, videmment. Et Team Foundation Server. On est trs attachs au principe de la "dogfood". C'est  dire que nous sommes les chiens, et que nous la mangeons ! (rires). En fait, nous voulons tre les premiers utilisateurs de nos produits, et les meilleurs, avant de les offrir au monde afin d'tre srs et certains qu'ils rpondront bien aux demandes de nos utilisateurs. Nous avons la plus grande installation de Team Foundation Server qui soit avec 17 terabytes de donnes et plus de 10.000 utilisateurs.
Nous savons donc que Team Foundation Server peut satisfaire n'importe quelle quipe de dveloppement au monde, puisque nous l'utilisons nous mme, nous mangeons notre propre "dogfood".

On utilise aussi les fonctionnalits de debugging et de test de Visual Studio, bref, toutes les pices du puzzle, nous les utilisons nous-mme. Cela prouve notre confiance dans la qualit de nos produits, et leur efficacit mme pour de grandes quipes.

Durant le dveloppement de Visual Studio 2010, nous avons continuellement questionn notre entourage et nous-mme pour avoir une ide du taux de satisfaction des utilisateurs du produit.  L'anne dernire, en automne, les rsultats taient mitigs. Alors ds octobre et les mois qui ont suivi, on s'est vraiment appliqus  rsoudre ces problmes, notamment de performances. Par exemple, on a eu des retours le dcrivant comme lent, on a donc travaill sur ce point avant de sortir la Release Candidate de fvrier dernier. Et les amliorations furent normes, alors les gens furent trs satisfaits de ces changements.

*K.E : Ils en sont tellement satisfait qu'ils ont surcharg vos serveurs ! Ds l'annonce de la disponibilit du produit, lundi, les dveloppeurs se sont rus dessus et il tait alors trs dur d'en obtenir un tlchargement, qui plus est, rapide ! Vous attendiez-vous  un tel engouement ?*

J.B : Le produit tait vraiment attendu depuis les 4 derniers mois. Il y avait beaucoup d'anticipation, qui fut favorise par les vnements sur le thme de cette sortie qu'on a organis aux quatre coins du monde ; et puis aussi la campagne de pr-ventes o nous avons vendu des copies en avance. Le produit n'tait pas encore disponible mais ils l'avaient dj adopt, d'une certaine manire.

*K.E : Concrtement, qu'est-ce qui va changer pour les dveloppeurs avec l'arrive de Visual Studio 2010 ?*

J.B : Il y a tellement de nouveauts ! Il me faudrait des jours pour toutes les numrer ! (rires)
Certaines me viennent  l'esprit. Nous avons repens l'interface utilisateur, pour la simplifier et la rendre plus puissante. Par exemple, au lieu d'avoir toutes les fentres contenues dans une seule, on peut maintenant les tirer vers plusieurs moniteurs. On s'est en effet rendu compte que nos clients aimaient sparer leurs outils, avoir par exemple leurs sources sur un cran, leur debugger sur un autre, leurs applications au milieu, etc. Visual Studio 2010 permet donc cette utilisation multi-moniteurs. 

On peut aussi se laisser des notes et des commentaires dans le debugger.

On a aussi fait de grands progrs du ct du testing. On s'est rendu compte depuis un moment dj qu'il ne suffisait pas de rendre le dveloppeur productif, mais il fallait aussi s'assurer que le flux d'informations qui s'change entre dveloppeurs et testeurs soit riche. On a remarqu que souvent, le testeur faisait un rapport qui lui prenait beaucoup de temps lorsqu'il rencontrait un problme. Il fallait tout consigner : comment suis-je arriv jusque l, quelles sont les caractristiques de la machine, quel est l'OS, etc... Le testeur devait taper tout a, et le transmettre au dveloppeur qui souvent rpondait : "a fonctionne bien sur ma machine, je ne sais pas quel est ton problme". Et la partie de ping pong autour du bug pouvait durer trs longtemps, des semaines voir des mois dans certains cas, pour un beau gchis de temps et d'nergie. 
La nouveaut avec 2010, c'est que toutes les actions du testeur sont enregistres, y compris en vido, ce qui permet de suivre son parcours tape par tape. Toutes les informations de la machine et de son environnement sont aussi rcoltes. C'est l'IntelliTrace. (NDLR : voir vido de prsentation de cette fonction dans la news prcdente, ci-dessous).  
Quand un bug est trouv, toutes les informations sont donc disponibles, on peut les regarder, revenir en arrire, etc. Cela permet de recrer le bug, et de le rsoudre bien plus rapidement. De plus l'outil est simplifi, sans lignes de code "barbares", car les testeurs ne sont pas des techniciens comme les dveloppeurs.

*K.E : De toutes les nouvelles fonctionnalits apportes par Visual Studio 2010, y'en a-t-il une en particulier dont vous aimeriez que les programmeurs soient informs ?*

J.B : Nous prenons en charge plusieurs mthodologies, pour Team Studio dans Team Foundation Server. L'une d'entre elles est la mthodologie Agile qui devient de plus en plus populaire dans la communaut du dveloppement. Elle se base sur les process templates qui incluent des choses comme les informations collectes  propos de tches individuelles, ou bien comment rcolter les informations  propos d'un bug, ce genre de choses. Des rapports sont tablis pour indiquer les progrs accomplis. Nous avons donc pris le meilleur des mthodes Agile, pour l'intgrer dans nos formulaires de rapport. Ainsi l'quipe peut vraiment poursuivre son projet au mieux, ces informations sont captures automatiquement dans Team Foundation Server, tout le monde peut donc clairement voir les progrs faits par le projet.

Comme je l'ai dit prcdemment, environ 2500 personnes ont travaill sur notre projet, parmi eux des testeurs, des programmeurs, des ingnieurs, etc. On les a spars dans des quipes de 10  20 personnes. Ces quipes choisissent quelles mthodologies elles veulent utiliser en interne. On leur demande juste de rpondre  nos critres de qualit et d'indiquer o elles en sont de leur progression.

Certains de ces petits groupes avaient une approche Agile et surveillaient rgulirement leur avancement, utilisant des commentaires indicatifs, via une interface TFS. Mais on n'essaie pas de manager cela de manire dure, chacun doit suivre le mme procd.

En grant une quipe de 2500 personnes, il est impossible de dicter sa conduite  chacune. Notre systme est assez flexible pour autoriser les quipes  avoir diffrentes approches. C'est un bel avantage pour notre fonctionnement interne. 

*K.E : A quand une version franaise de Visual Studio 2010 disponible sur MSDN ?*

J.B : La traduction dans un autre langage prend entre trois et quatre semaines. Au total la traduction doit se faire dans quelques 30 langues. Les langues sont spares en plusieurs groupes, chacun tant dvelopp l'un aprs l'autre. La France est dans les premiers  passer, elle est dans le premier ou dans le second groupe. Une version franaise devrait donc voir le jour d'ici un  trois mois. J'ai vu des builts en franais, elles existent donc.

*K.E : Pourquoi avoir stopp le support des projets Smart Device avec Visual Studio 2010 ?*

J.B : On s'est vraiment focaliss sur Windows Phone 7 Series. Cette capacit est offerte via un plug-in tlchargeable que nous avions annonc au MIX en mars. C'est pour nous, en quelque sorte, la nouvelle faon de programmer pour les appareils mobiles. 

Pour les dveloppements lis  Windows Mobile 6, cela se passe toujours avec la version 2008. On avait besoin d'aller de l'avant, et donc de faire une coupure avec les logiciels prcdents. Notre objectif est clairement de permettre une bonne intgration de Windows Phone 7 et de ses outils.

*K.E : Est-ce que VS2010 supporte la coloration syntaxique des shaders ?*

J.B : Non, ce n'est pas prvu. Mais cela peut tre disponible via des plug-ins dlivrs par Nvidia. Visual Studio n'est pas encore termin, et il ne couvre donc pas encore tous les scnarios. Mais nos partenaires apportent ou apporteront des solutions  beaucoup de possibilits. Dj 50 d'entre eux ont sortis des plug-ins compatibles avec Visual Studio 2010. On a travaill trs troitement avec eux, ds la premire bta.

*K.E : Le designer WPF (Cider) de VS2010 ne supporte pas encore XAML 2009. Est-il prvu de combler ce manque via un service pack, ou faudra-il attendre la prochaine mouture de Visual Studio ?*

J.B : La premire version de Cider est sortie en 2008 et nous avons eu beaucoup de retours depuis. Depuis deux ans, l'quipe charge de son dveloppement a travaill dur pour amliorer ses capacits. De ce que j'en sais, les derniers standards XAML sont supports.
La satisfaction de nos utilisateurs est vraiment notre souci principal et nous faisons un maximum pour aller dans ce sens. On se demande sans cesse "est-ce que c'est mieux ? Est-ce que cette version est mieux ?". Et pour 2010, on s'entend dire "C'est vraiment mieux, merci". On pense donc avoir atteint notre objectif de satisfaction.
De plus, comme pour toutes nos sorties prcdentes, nous sortirons un Service Pack.

*K.E : C'est vrai que les gens le trouvent mieux, mais le nouveau systme de documentation de Visual Studio 2010 est peru par bon nombre de dveloppeurs comme une rgression par rapport au prcdent systme. L'index a disparu, ainsi que le filtrage des membres, et les rsultats de la recherche sont prsents de telle faon qu'il est difficile de trouver la classe ou le membre qu'on recherche si plusieurs portent le mme nom. Ce systme est-il considr comme finalis, ou va-t-il tre amlior  court terme ?*

J.B : C'est vrai que nous avons apport des changements  notre systme d'aide. On a discut avec nos partenaires et on s'est standardis sur un format de documentation plus ouvert. Nous avons limin l'index, mais nous avons sorti cette semaine un outil powertool permettant aux utilisateurs de remplacer leur index. Et le positif de ce systme ouvert, c'est que nous pouvons dsormais continuer d'y apporter des amliorations  l'intrieur du cycle de vie du produit, sans avoir  attendre la sortie de la version suivante. Plus important, nos partenaires peuvent aussi dlivrer des Help Viewers pour rpondre aux besoins spcifiques de la communaut. Nous avons autoris les tiers  effectuer ce type de mises  jour. 

Bref, pour rpondre  la question, je pense qu'on a une bonne version de disponible maintenant, mais on va continuer de la faire progresser par rapport aux feedbacks de nos utilisateurs. 

*K.E : Est-il prvu  terme d'intgrer Sandcastle (ou autre outil de gnration de documentation) dans Visual Studio, afin que gnrer la documentation soit aussi simple que de compiler le projet ?*

J.B : Nous n'avons pas prvu cela nous-mme, mais une entreprise extrieure pourrait s'en occuper. Alors si vous voulez monter une start-up, voici une ide...(rires)

*K.E : Enfin, pour terminer, maintenant que le produit est sorti, vous sentez-vous soulag ?*

J.B : Je dois vous avouer qu'avant cette sortie, nous avons dj commenc a travailler sur la prochaine version... Et puis nous avons des deadlines  tenir  la fin du mois, a va tre serr ! Nous sommes dj sous pression.On n'arrte jamais, on a toujours des ides en tte ! C'est excitant ! 

*Mise  jour du 14.04.2010 par Katleen*
*Dmonstration de l'IntelliTrace de Visual Studio 2010 par Jeff Beehler, chef de produit chez Microsoft*

Jeff BEEHLER, chef de produit monde pour Visual Studio depuis plus de sept ans, nous a fait une dmonstration de l'outil de traitement des bugs lors de son passage au sige parisien de Microsoft France. 

IntelliTrace, une  machine  remonter le temps pour les dveloppeurs et les testeurs , transforme les bogues non reproductibles en souvenirs du pass : cet outil enregistre toute lhistorique de lexcution de lapplication et permet la reproduction du bogue signal. Le testeur peut ainsi rsoudre un problme ds sa premire apparition.

Avant de retrouver l'intgralit de notre entretien avec l'un de ces pres de Visual Studio, regardez dj la vido exclusive de sa dmonstration  l'attention des dveloppeurs :
[ame="http://vimeo.com/10931429"]Dmonstraton de Visual Studio 2010 par Jeff BEEHLER on Vimeo[/ame]

 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous de cette nouvelle fonctionnalit ?

*Mise  jour du 13.04.2010 par Katleen*
*Tlchargez Microsoft Visual Studio 2010, et posez vos questions  Microsoft sur ce nouvel outil*

Hier, Microsoft a annonc la disponibilit gnrale de Visual Studio 2010 et de .NET Framework 4. Lditeur a aussi annonc Silverlight 4 qui sera diffus via le Web au cours de cette semaine. Ensemble, ces technologies simplifient lensemble du processus de dveloppement, permettant aux dveloppeurs de cibler de nouvelles plateformes et de construire de nouvelles applications de grande qualit.

 Nous sommes trs heureux aujourdhui de clbrer le lancement de Visual Studio 2010 avec de nombreux dveloppeurs dans le monde  a dclar Bob Muglia, Prsident de lentit Server and Tools chez Microsoft.  Les avis de nos clients et partenaires ont t dterminants dans la dfinition de cette version. Les fonctionnalits de Visual Studio 2010, .NET Framework 4 et Silverlight 4 crent une combinaison puissante et exceptionnelle qui ouvre de nouvelles opportunits pour construire des applications tirant parti des quipements existants et nouveaux, et des plateformes mergentes comme les services dans le cloud. 

De plus, environ 50 partenaires ont annonc aujourdhui la disponibilit de produits et de solutions dvelopps grce  cette dernire vague de technologies, dont notamment MicroFocus, Quest, Telerik et DevExpress. Avec la version 2010 de Visual Studio, les dveloppeurs auront accs plus rapidement aux extensions les plus rpandues des partenaires de Microsoft.

Visual Studio 2010 et .NET Framework 4 apportent une rponse  chaque dveloppeur. Le nouvel diteur, qui utilise dsormais Windows Presentation Foundation, propose un environnement plus flexible et comporte davantage de fonctionnalits comme la prise en charge de plusieurs crans. Ainsi, le dveloppeur peut crire son code sur un cran, dessiner linterface utilisateur sur un autre et afficher sur un troisime la structure dune base de donnes.

Avec les dernires versions des logiciels Microsoft, les dveloppeurs peuvent exploiter toutes leurs comptences pour crer encore plus de types dapplications. La prise en charge intgre des interfaces de type  Ruban  et multi-tactiles de Windows 7 permet de proposer des applications poustouflantes aux utilisateurs.  Pour la premire fois, les dveloppeurs accdent directement aux fonctionnalits SharePoint depuis lenvironnement de dveloppement intgr (IDE) Visual Studio. Les outils Windows Azure facilitent le dveloppement rapide, le dbogage, le test et le dploiement dapplications pour le cloud  partir de lenvironnement Visual Studio. La prise en charge intgre de Model-View-Controller (MVC) ASP.NET apporte la flexibilit dont les dveloppeurs ont besoin lorsquils veulent reprendre et dcliner lapparence et la logique mtier principale dapplications Web. Les dveloppeurs Windows Phone 7 pourront dvelopper des applications exceptionnelles pour mobiles en utilisant Visual Studio et ses surfaces de conception pour tlphone intgres. Silverlight 4 cre une nouvelle dimension pour des applications attrayantes qui sexcutent dans le navigateur ou en dehors.

Pour contrer la complexit croissante de dveloppement logiciel, Visual Studio 2010 fournit des outils puissants qui concernent toute lquipe. IntelliTrace, une  machine  remonter le temps pour les dveloppeurs et les testeurs , transforme les bogues non reproductibles en souvenirs   du pass : cet outil enregistre toute lhistorique de lexcution de lapplication et permet la reproduction du bogue signal. Le testeur peut ainsi rsoudre un problme ds sa premire apparition. Et il ne sagit l que dune nouvelle fonctionnalit parmi des centaines qui ont t ajoutes pour favoriser la gestion du cycle de vie des applications. Cette nouvelle version constitue une avance dcisive pour tous ceux qui connaissent dj les produits Visual Studio Team System 2005 ou 2008.

 Les fonctionnalits avances de Visual Studio 2010 automatisent la   majorit des tches ordinaires et simplifient le flux des informations entre les membres de notre quipe  a expliqu Steve Schlonski, Vice-prsident, Xerox Global Services, Global Technology and Offering Development.  Nous avons pu ainsi nettement amliorer notre efficacit. En combinant cela avec la possibilit dafficher une vue unifie de ltat du projet, nous rduisons considrablement le facteur de risque du projet. 

Pour tlcharger ou obtenir davantage dinformations sur Visual Studio 2010, visitez cette page.

 ::fleche::  Allez-vous tlcharger Visual Studio 2010 ? Pourquoi ?

 ::fleche::  Etiez-vous satisfait des versions prcdentes ? Cette nouvelle version rpond-elle  vos attentes ?

 ::fleche::  Demain, nous allons interviewer le chef de produit monde de Visual Studio 2010. Y-a-t-il des questions que vous aimeriez lui poser ? Nous transmettrons.

*Mise  jour du 31/03/2010* *(marc)*

*Microsoft dvoile ses offres pour passer  Visual Studio 2010*
*Ses arguments : petits prix et une anne gratuite  MSDN*


Microsoft vient dannoncer deux nouveaux programmes de mise  jour pour les dveloppeurs souhaitant acqurir la prochaine version de Visual Studio. 




Le premier concerne Visual Studio 2010 Professional. La mise  jour (ou l'achat) sera accompagne par une anne d'essai gratuite  Essentials MSDN. Autrement dit un accs  Windows 7 Ultimate, Windows Server 2008 Enterprise Edition R2 et SQL Server 2008 R2 Datacenter, sans oublier 20 heures l'utilisation de Windows Azure.

La second offre concernera les utilisateurs de l'dition standard de Visual Studio 2008 et Visual Studio 2005. Elle leur permettra de mettre  jour leur outil de dveloppement prfr et de passer  Visual Studio 2010 Professional pour 299 $ - un prix qualifi de "discount". On attend le prix en Euros.

Loffre se droulera du 12 avril ou 12 octobre prochain.

 ::fleche::  *Le dtail de l'offre en Franais, avec le comparatif des ditions*

Source : Blog Microsoft.




*Mise  jour du 26/01/10*
*NB : Les commentaire de cette mise  jour commencent ici dans le topic*


*Visual Studio 2010 passe en Release Candidate* 
*Elle est disponible sur MSDN* 


La SLCTP avait permis de rgler un trs grand nombre de problmes. Plusieurs signes montraient mme qu'une RC de VisualStudio 2010 allait arriver sous peu (lire ici sur tous ces points).

*Aujourd'hui c'est chose faite, la RC est bien disponible sur MSDN*.

Elle n'apporte aucune nouvelle fonctionnalit par rapport  la dernire beta. Elle est revanche beaucoup plus rapide, stable et performante.

Normal, elle s'appuie sur les efforts importants faits par les quipes de Microsoft dans le cadre de la SLCTP qui a amen  cette RC.

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Etes-vous convaincu(e) par cette Release Candidate ?
 ::fleche::  Quelle(s) autre(s) amlioration(s) prconiseriez-vous avant la sortie commerciale de VisualStudio 2010 ?


*MAJ de Gordon Fowler*



*Mise  jour du 26/01/10*
*NB : Les commentaire de cette mise  jour commencent ici dans le topic*


*Visual Studio 2010 trs bientt en RC ?* 
*D'aprs une enqute de satisfaction auprs des testeurs Microsoft serait prt* 


Vous connaissiez les betas. Vous connaissiez les RC (Release Candidate).
Mais connaissiez-vous les SLCTP ? 

Les "Super Limited Community Technology Preview" permettent  des dveloppeurs slectionns sur des critres donns de... [Lire la suite]


*Source* : L'tude de satisfaction de Microsoft 

*Et vous ?* 

 ::fleche::  Faisiez-vous partie de ces 30 % d'insatisfaits ?
 ::fleche::  Attendez-vous que Visaual Studio 2010 fasse un peu, beaucoup ou normment de progrs entre sa beta et sa RC ?

*MAJ de Gordon Fowler*



*22/01/10*

*Visual Studio 2010 cotera au minimum 799 $*
*Mais la version Express reste gratuite*


Visual Studio 2010 est, c'est le moins que l'on puisse dire, trs attendu.

Prvue pour le 12 Avril prochain (lire i-avant), sa sortie donnera lieu  une refonte totale de la grille tarifaire de suite de logiciels de dveloppement pour Windows de Microsoft.

Premire nouveaut, la version  standard  n'existera plus.

Dans un mail  Developpez, Microsoft France confirme que  _la version Standard est effectivement appele  disparatre_ . L'explication de cet abandon tient au fait qu' _au cours des annes, la gamme sest complexifie, au dtriment de sa lisibilit. Avec la version 2010, nous la simplifions grandement_ , mme si cela doit se faire *_au prix de la suppression de certains niveaux de prix_*. Les moins chers.

Consquence directe, le billet d'entre des versions payantes grimpe  799 $.

Microsoft France prcise que  _cependant le prix dentre de la gamme reste le mme puisque la version Express (gratuite) continue dexister_ .

Certains diront que c'est une manire de jouer sur les mots, d'autres que c'est une excellente nouvelle.

 ::fleche::  Et vous ?


*Source* : Mail de Microsoft France  Developpez.Com


*MAJ de Gordon Fowler*



*14/01/10*

*Visual Studio 2010 et .NET Framework 4 arriveront le 12 Avril* 
*Une RC serait prvue pour Fvrier* 


Pour l'instant l'annonce n'est pas encore officielle. Mais elle ne fait presque plus aucun doute : le lancement de VisualStudio 2010 et de .NET FX 4 aura lieu le Lundi 12 Avril prochain.

Il ne s'agit pas d'un rumeur. La nouvelle a t annonc sur plusieurs blogs personnels d'employs de Microsoft.

On apprend galement qu'une Release Candidate des deux technologies sera rendue public le mois prochain pour susciter de plus amples retours d'expriences.

Nous vous tiendrons bien videmment au courant ds qu'une date sera avance pour cette RC. Une RC qui semble invalider la thse d'une beta 3 avant la sortie dfinitive (lire galement).

En attendant, *la beta 2 de VS 2010 est toujours disponible en tlchargement*.


*Source* : Billet de Rob Caron, dveloppeur Microsoft confirm par  celui-ci.


*Et vous ?* 

 ::fleche::  Russirez-vous  attendre jusqu' Fvrier pour cette RC ?


*MAJ de Gordon Fowler*



*10/12/09*

*Un SDK plus lger et plus rapide pour Visual Studio 2010*
*Pour dvelopper des extensions et personnaliser l'EDI de Microsoft devrait sortir en Mars*


Visual Studio SDK va connatre une trs drastique cure d'amaigrissement.

Officiellement annonc pour Mars, Visual Studio SDK 2010 devrait passer de 100 Mo (pour la version 2008)  environ 10 Mo.

Principale consquence, le vice-prsident de la division Dveloppement de Microsoft, M. Somasegar, explique dans un billet que "_le temps d'installation du SDK passe de 20 minutes   peine plus d'une minute_".

Le SDK permet de crer des extension pour Visual Studio.

"_Vous voulez intgrer vos outils de communication et d'change de vos rseaux sociaux dans votre diteur pour pouvoir partager votre code directement depuis Visual Studio? Fates une extension_", crit Somasegar sur l'air de la publcit pour l'iPhone o il y a une application pour tout, "_vous n'aimez pas les styles par dfaut [] ? Changez les avec quelques lignes de code. Avec les extensions, vous pouvez personnaliser votre Visual Studio comme bon vous semble_".

La barrire de la lourdeur du SDK tant tombe, on aurait de se priver, non ?


 ::fleche::  *La beta 2 de Visual Studio 2010 est toujours disponible* en tlchargement.

 ::fleche::  Son SDK galement.


Source : Le billet de prsentation officielle der VisualStudio SDK 2010


Et vous ? :

 ::fleche::  Personnalisez-vous Visual Studio ou ses fonctionnalits "standard" vous conviennent-elles parfaitement ?


*MAJ de Gordon Fowler*



*20/10/09*

*Les betas 2 de Visual Studio 2010 et de .NET 4 sont disponibles*

Depuis l'annonce de leurs arrives par Scott Guthrie, vice-prsident de Microsoft, (cf. news prcdente) vos ractions sur le forum montraient que vous les attendiez avec impatience. 

N'attendez plus, les btas de Visual Studio 2010 et de .NET 4 sont disponibles.

Parmi les nouveauts (et en plus de celles prsentes prcdemment - cf. article ci-dessous), de nouvelles options de test du code ("testing") mais galement des amliorations dans l'environnement de dveloppement intgr sont avances. Cette bta 2 de Visual Studio 2010 dvoile de nouveaux outils intgrs pour Windows 7 et Microsoft SharePoint 2010, un nouveau "drag and drop" pour Silverlight et Windows Presentation Foundation, et une plus grandes interoprabilit avec les bases de donnes ou le "model view controller" de ASP.NET (entre autres).

De son cot, la bta 2 du framework .NET 4 inclut un support supplmentaire pour les standards de l'industrie, l'arrive du Dynamic Language Runtime pour un plus grand choix de langages et un nouveau support pour les applications "middle-tier" (comme le calcul parallle).

Par ailleurs Microsoft prcise dans son annonce que :




> developers can experience immensely smaller deployments with up to an 81 percent reduction in the framework size when using the Client Profile.


"_Notre gamme 2010 n'est pas seulement axe sur l'innovation, elle vise surtout  apporter plus  nos clients pour leurs investissements_" dclare Dave Mendlen, Directeur du dveloppement chez Microsoft, "_Notre Offre Ultimate et les nouveaux avantages des abonns donnent accs aux dveloppeurs  des outils de haute-qualit  mais aussi  des supports d'entrainements et  une communaut_".

La page de *tlchargement*  se trouve ici.

Source : Communiqu de Presse de Microsoft

Et vous ?

 ::fleche::  Allez-vous les essayez ? 
 ::fleche::  Et quelles sont vos impressions ?

*MAJ de Gordon Fowler.*


*Les betas de Visual Studio 2010 et de .NET 4 sont annonces*

Scott Guthrie, vice-prsident de Microsoft, vient d'annoncer dans une vido-confrence l'arrive imminente des dernires betas de Visual Studio 2010 et de .NET 4.

Au sujet de Visual Studio 2010, il y dclare notamment :




> We have hit the zero bug balance for our Beta 2 release last Friday [le 21 aot] so we are cranking away at that [...] We are not making any promises right now, ultimately the quality of the product will matter in terms of delivering that


D'aprs lui, la version finales (en fait la RTM) du framework de dveloppement de Richmond devrait suivre 6 mois plus tard.

Par ailleurs ASP.NET MVC, la plateforme de dveloppement oriente applications Web de Microsoft, en serait elle aussi  sa deuxime beta.

ASP.NET MVC v2 supportera Visual Studio 2010 and .NET 4, mais galement VS 2008 et .NET 3.5.

Sur son blog, Scott Guthrie dvoile quelques nouveauts de ces versions en chantier :




> Together they contain a ton of new functionality and improvements that I think youll really like, and which make building applications of all types easier, faster and better.  The improvements range from nice small tweaks to major, major enhancements - and can be found across the .NET Framework, the languages, and the IDE. 
> 
> [...]
> 
>     *  Clean Web.Config Files 
>     * Starter Project Templates 
>     * Multi-targeting
>     * Multiple Monitor Support
>     * New Code Focused Web Profile Option


Aucune date plus prcise n'est aujourd'hui avance pour d'ventuelles preview pour les dveloppeurs ni pour la sortie commerciale.

Source : 

 ::fleche::  Le blog de Scott Guthrie
 ::fleche::  Sa vido-confrence, tlchargeable sur le Web.

Lire aussi :

 ::fleche::  Les Cours, Articles et Tutos ASP.NET et toute l'actu / faq / forum .NET sont sur Developpez.
 ::fleche::  Les Cours, Articles et Tutos Visual Studio aussi.

Et vous : 

 ::fleche::  Attendez-vous avec impatience VS2010 et .NET 4 ?

----------


## ash.ice.loky

> Et vous : 
> 
>  Attendez-vous avec impatience VS2010 et .NET 4 ?


Oui  ::P:  mme si elle semble moins prometteuse que la version 3/3.5 qui avait vu arriver LINQ/WPF/WCF/WF

----------


## bodika

oui, je suis impatient...

----------


## Julien_G

Oui j'attends VS 2010 ! J'adore les changements d'interface  ::D: 

Au del de a, j'espre qu'ils vont rgler les problmes de lenteurs qui ont t nots sur les btas.

----------


## cf1020

Oui, je suis trs impatient, je programme em VS 2008, et j'ai dj essay la version 2010 et elle est gniale. Ds qu'elle sera sur le march je vais acheter le upgrade de la version "Team"

----------


## lex2004

Je suis impatient de dcouvrir cette nouvelle version. J'ai pas encore test la Bta. J'espre que le support de WPF et celui de Silverlight seront amliors et surtout que la bote  outils sera enrichie des composants qui sont actuellement proposs dans des Toolkit.

----------


## lex2004

Sur cette page, on trouve une description assez dtaille des nouvelles fonctionnalits.

----------


## Gordon Fowler

Les betas de Visual Studio 2010 et de .NET 4 sont disponibles

----------


## dragohn

Bonjour,

J'ose la question n'ayant pas trouv l'information (et esprant ne pas me faire taper sur les doigts), mais ormis pour les abonns MSDN, y a t il une disponibilit publique de prvue ?

Merci par avance  ::ccool::

----------


## JuTs

Mme question

----------


## Gordon Fowler

> Bonjour,
> 
> J'ose la question n'ayant pas trouv l'information (et esprant ne pas me faire taper sur les doigts), mais ormis pour les abonns MSDN, y a t il une disponibilit publique de prvue ?
> 
> Merci par avance





> Mme question


Bonjour  vous deux,

Voici l'extrait du communiqu de presse (qui est en lien dans la source de l'article - pour de plus amples informations) qui rpondra  votre question  :




> Microsoft Corp. today announced the immediate availability of Microsoft Visual Studio 2010 Beta 2 and Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Beta 2 to MSDN subscribers; *general availability will follow on Oct. 21*.


Trs cordialement,  ::): 

Gordon Fowler.

----------


## JuTs

::ccool::

----------


## Bakura

Excellente nouvelle ! J'espre surtout que Visual n'est pas aussi lent que dans la bta 1, mais visiblement l'quipe a fait des efforts d'optimisation  ::): .

----------


## _PascalC_

> J'espre surtout que Visual n'est pas aussi lent que dans la bta 1


Salut, j'ai install hier soir la Beta 2 sur mon portable. Voici quelques chiffres : 

*Visual studio 2008 SP1 Team developer*
Dmarrage de l'IDE : 3s
Ouverture d'une solution compose de 7 projets en C# : 17s
Mmoire utilise : 73 mo

*Visual studio 2010 Beta 2 Pro*
Dmarrage de l'IDE : 1 minute 10s 
Ouverture d'une solution compose de 7 projets en C# : 45s
Mmoire utilise : 210 mo

Attention l'ordinateur utilis tant assez ancien, les rsultats sont peut tre trs diffrents avec une machine rcente. A prendre avec des pincettes donc...

----------


## Skyounet

C'est quoi ton OS ?
Le temps de dmarrage ne serait pas du tout reprsentatif sur un Visa  cause de la technologie Superfetch.

----------


## _PascalC_

XP pro SP3

----------


## Skyounet

> XP pro SP3


Bon ben il leur reste plus qu' optimiser  ::aie::

----------


## Bart-Rennes

> *Visual studio 2010 Beta 2 Pro*
> Dmarrage de l'IDE : 1 minute 10s 
> Ouverture d'une solution compose de 7 projets en C# : 45s
> Mmoire utilise : 210 mo


Eh bien  ce stade c'est plus de l'optimisation qu'il faut faire !! Quand on parle d'usine  gaz on a un exemple parfait.
Il ne faut pas oublier que de base c'est un diteur de code, avez-vous excut VS6 dernirement ? Je l'utilise au quotidien et le temps de dmarrage est gnial  ::lol:: 
Bref, attendons la beta 3 si il y en a une avant d'installer.

----------


## ash.ice.loky

Dispo ici

http://www.microsoft.com/visualstudi....mspx#download

----------


## JuTs

> Dispo ici
> 
> http://www.microsoft.com/visualstudi....mspx#download


Il n'est pas possible de tlcharger un ISO (je ne vois que l'option _Web Installer_) ?

----------


## The_badger_man

> *Visual studio 2010 Beta 2 Pro*
> Dmarrage de l'IDE : 1 minute 10s 
> Ouverture d'une solution compose de 7 projets en C# : 45s
> Mmoire utilise : 210 mo


Portable sur Windows Seven:
Dmarrage de l'IDE : 10s 
Mmoire utilise : 53 mo

----------


## Bakura

Idem, dmarrage en 6 secondes.

J'adore la nouvelle image de Visual, vraiment trs trs classe. A noter une bonne petite surprise : nullptr est maintenant supporte dans le C++ natif  ::): .

----------


## _PascalC_

> Portable sur Windows Seven:
> Dmarrage de l'IDE : 10s 
> Mmoire utilise : 53 mo


C'est rassurant de voir que sur des machines rcentes a se passe trs nettement mieux  ::): . Ca fait en tout cas une sacre diffrence avec moi ! Concernant la mmoire utilise dans mon test, la mesure tait faite une fois la solution c# charge. 
C'est quand mme regrettable de voir que l o mon VS2008 tournait trs bien, VS2010 peut tre est  la limite de l'utilisable  ::calim2::

----------


## caviar44

> Il n'est pas possible de tlcharger un ISO (je ne vois que l'option _Web Installer_) ?



bonjour,

les fichiers iso peuvent  priori (pas encore test) se tlcharger ici 

http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/d...4-04def4bf9ebc

Caviar

----------


## Bakura

Par contre je me suis aperu qu'il y avait plusieurs versions disponibles : la Pro, la Premium et une autre. C'tiat dj le cas avant ? C'est dommage cette multiplication du nombre de versions (comme sous Seven),  a devient ocmpliquer de s'y retrouveR.

----------


## h472009

J'avoue,

Mme  si je suis contr la philosophie de microsoft, mais j'etais trs surpris par la maturit et la richesse propos par VS2008/F3.5, et j'attend a d'autres nouveauts avec la nouvelle version ...



mais bon ceci se dit, vive l'Open Source  ::aie::

----------


## Bakura

> mais bon ceci se dit, vive l'Open Source


Au niveau de la richesse de l'IDE, je ne vois aucun concurrent  Visual, n'en dplaise au Linuxiens de mon cole qui continue  me dire que Code::Blocks c'est beaucoup mieux que Visual...

----------


## laedit

> Par contre je me suis aperu qu'il y avait plusieurs versions disponibles : la Pro, la Premium et une autre. C'tait dj le cas avant ? C'est dommage cette multiplication du nombre de versions (comme sous Seven),  a devient compliqu de s'y retrouver.


Pour VS 2010 il y a la pro, la premium et la ultimate.

Pour vs 2008 il y a les express, la standard, les pro (2), et les team system (5).

Alors dire que a devient plus complexe...

Source : http://blog.christophermaneu.fr/2009...-les-versions/

----------


## istace.emmanuel

Enfin on va pourvoir faire joujou avec la DLR (pour ceux qui en savent pas ce que c'est une conf techdays ne fera pas de mal : http://www.microsoft.com/france/visi...9-76b84c4d9481 )  ::ccool::

----------


## cf1020

Oui, je l'attends avec beaucoup d'impatience car si c'est superieur au 2008, alors ce sera un outil extraordinaire de dveloppement.

----------


## Bakura

Au fait, les versions Express sont aussi disponibles en tlchargement ici pour ceux que a intressent. Peut-tre sont-elles un peu plus lgres que les versions Pro ?

Sinon, aprs m'tre servi de cette nouvelle bta quelques temps, rien  dire, c'est quand mme bien plus fluide et clairement utilisable contrairement  la premire bta. IntelliSense confirme l'impression que j'ai eu sur la premire bta : il fonctionne ENFIN constamment, sans jamais sourciller. Mme en ajoutant un header, IntelliSense fonctionne immdiatement sans aucun temps d'arrt. C'est vraiment trs apprciable.

La dtection automatique des erreurs sans compiler en C++ natif est une chose extraordinaire qui fait gagner normment de temps, et les ajouts de certaines fonctionnalits de C++0x sont trs apprciables, comme les changements apports  la STL (quelques nouvelles fonctions, comme shrink_to_fit, directement intgres).

----------


## chris81

Bonjour,
je viens de telecharger vs2010 qui est genial car elle integre le RIA .net services  mais je ne trouve pas le element de type " Domain Service Class ", quelqu'un sait il o ils sont ou bien ont ils etaient remplacs ?

++

----------


## Gordon Fowler

> Bonjour,
> je viens de telecharger vs2010 qui est genial car elle integre le RIA .net services  mais je ne trouve pas le element de type " Domain Service Class ", quelqu'un sait il o ils sont ou bien ont ils etaient remplacs ?
> 
> ++


Bonsoir,

Tu trouveras toutes les rponses  tes questions dans la rubrique Visual Studio (tutos, faq, forums, etc) de Dveloppez.com

Cordialement,

Gordon Fowler

----------


## Jrme Lambert

La rubrique .NET de Developpez.com vient de publier un article sur les nouveauts de Visual Studio 2010 bta 2.

Au menu :

La nouvelle gamme Visual StudioAmliorations de l'diteur et de Visual Studio en gnralModlisation UMLAmliorations du dveloppement WebAmliorations du dveloppement d'applications riches (WPF)Dveloppement SilverlightDveloppement SharepointNouvelles fonctionnalits du langageLes liens  ne pas manquer
N'hsitez pas  aller y faire un tour et nous laisser vos commentaires  ::): 

 ::fleche::  Lien vers l'article sur les nouveauts de Visual Studio 2010 bta 2
 ::fleche::  Discussion ddie  l'article

----------


## Ogotcha

Je l'ai rapidement tester VS 2010 je le trouve vraiment complet !  ::ccool:: 
Bon un plantage pendant le codage d'un petit test... mais l'IDE est agrable les nouvelle fonctionnalits sont apprciables.

_Bon dj il faut que je motive mon chef de projet pour passer sous 2008 en framework 3.5_  ::aie::

----------


## Immobilis

Salut,

Chez moi a dmarre assez vite, quelques sec sur un portable Medion 96464 2Go RAM, T7500  2.2 Ghz.
Premier truc qui me surprend, on ne peut pas ajouter un contexte de donnes dans une bibliothque de classe. Bon, c'est peut-tre normal, mais cela parait trs compartiment ou assist (c'est selon) du coup.

A+

----------


## Gordon Fowler

*Un SDK plus lger et plus rapide pour Visual Studio 2010*
*Pour dvelopper des extensions et personnaliser l'EDI de Microsoft devrait sortir en Mars*


Visual Studio SDK va connatre une trs drastique cure d'amaigrissement.

Officiellement annonc pour Mars, Visual Studio SDK 2010 devrait passer de 100 Mo (pour la version 2008)  environ 10 Mo.

Principale consquence, le vice-prsident de la division Dveloppement de Microsoft, M. Somasegar, explique dans un billet que "_le temps d'installation du SDK passe de 20 minutes   peine plus d'une minute_".

Le SDK permet de crer des extension pour Visual Studio.

"_Vous voulez intgrer vos outils de communication et d'change de vos rseaux sociaux dans votre diteur pour pouvoir partager votre code directement depuis Visual Studio? Fates une extension_", crit Somasegar sur l'air de la publcit pour l'iPhone o il y a une application pour tout, "_vous n'aimez pas les styles par dfaut [] ? Changez les avec quelques lignes de code. Avec les extensions, vous pouvez personnaliser votre Visual Studio comme bon vous semble_".

La barrire de la lourdeur du SDK tant tombe, on aurait de se priver, non ?


 ::fleche::  *La beta 2 de Visual Studio 2010 est toujours disponible* en tlchargement.

 ::fleche::  Son SDK galement.


Source : Le billet de prsentation officielle der VisualStudio SDK 2010


Et vous ? :

 ::fleche::  Personnalisez-vous Visual Studio ou ses fonctionnalits "standard" vous conviennent-elles parfaitement ?

----------


## Gordon Fowler

*Visual Studio 2010 et .NET Framework 4 arriveront le 12 Avril* 
*Une RC serait prvue pour Fvrier* 


Pour l'instant l'annonce n'est pas encore officielle. Mais elle ne fait presque plus aucun doute : le lancement de VisualStudio 2010 et de .NET FX 4 aura lieu le Lundi 12 Avril prochain.

Il ne s'agit pas d'un rumeur. La nouvelle a t annonc sur plusieurs blogs personnels d'employs de Microsoft.

On apprend galement qu'une Release Candidate des deux technologies sera rendue public le mois prochain pour susciter de plus amples retours d'expriences.

Nous vous tiendrons bien videmment au courant ds qu'une date sera avance pour cette RC. Une RC qui semble invalider la thse d'une beta 3 avant la sortie dfinitive (lire galement).

En attendant, *la beta 2 de VS 2010 est toujours disponible en tlchargement*.


*Source* : Billet de Rob Caron, dveloppeur Microsoft confirm par  celui-ci.


*Et vous ?* 

 ::fleche::  Russirez-vous  attendre jusqu' Fvrier pour cette RC ?

----------


## Bakura

J'espre vraiment qu'ils vont faire un effort pour la vitesse... Mme si la bta 2 est bien plus ractive que la premire bta, a reste quand mme vachement lent compar  Visual 2008 qui reste vraiment trs ractif mme sur de gros projets.

Pour un petit projet pour l'cole, et malgr une machine costaud, la compilation du projet devenait un vrai calvaire avec  peine une dizaine de fichiers sources... Tout est lent, pas ractif, c'est clairement gnant et c'est dommage, car outre le support partiel de C++0x, j'aime beaucoup cette nouvelle interface et les nouvelles fonctionnalits (indication des erreurs en temps rel)...

----------


## chezlui

> J'espre vraiment qu'ils vont faire un effort pour la vitesse... Mme si la bta 2 est bien plus ractive que la premire bta, a reste quand mme vachement lent compar  Visual 2008 qui reste vraiment trs ractif mme sur de gros projets.


Et encore. Toi tu t'es habitu  la version 2008, moi je suis rest  la version 2003 qui tait dj trs lente par rapport  la toute premire version.

Si la version 2010 est encore plus lente, c'est certain je ne continuerais pas sur .NET. J'ai pourtant un ordinateur vraiment rapide et gonfl (ssd, 8 gig de mem, ....). 
Je suis d'ailleurs depuis plusieurs mois en train de faire la transition vers java avec intellij idea.

Dommage que le meilleur diteur de code devienne franchement lent et inutilisable.

----------


## Bakura

La 2008 tait vraiment rapide et ractive, je ne vois pas trop de diffrence par rapport  la 2005 d'ailleurs. Mais la 2010... pfiou, tu vas tomber des nues  ::aie:: .

----------


## chris81

> Je suis d'ailleurs depuis plusieurs mois en train de faire la transition vers java avec intellij idea.



Je sais pas si java est un bon choix  ::):  , je pense que html5,css3 et jquery serait mieux vu l'volution vers le SAAS. Aprs pour faire des applis locales c sur vaut mieux java que html  ::):

----------


## jj4822

Bonjour.

Que faut il avoir comme ordinateur pour installer VS 2010 (Express ou non) ?

Quel processeur, combien de memoire vive pour travailler a l'aise ?

Pour 2008, il faut, sauf erreur de ma part, plus de 2 MO de memoire vive entre autre.

Merci.
Cdlt.

----------


## Jrme Lambert

> Bonjour.
> 
> Que faut il avoir comme ordinateur pour installer VS 2010 (Express ou non) ?
> 
> Quel processeur, combien de memoire vive pour travailler a l'aise ?
> 
> Pour 2008, il faut, sauf erreur de ma part, plus de 2 MO de memoire vive entre autre.
> 
> Merci.
> Cdlt.


C'est indiqu sur les pages de tlchargement des diffrentes version Visual Studio 2010.

A cette adresse : http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/vstudio/dd582936.aspx tu choisis le version de Visual Studio 2010 qui t'intresse et tu arriveras sur la page de tlchargement approprie o tu pourras voir la configuration hardware/sofware requise.

Exemple pour la version ultimate :




> *System Requirements*
> 
> 
> *Supported Operating Systems:* Windows Server 2003; Windows Server 2008; Windows Vista; Windows XP
> 
> Visual Studio 2010 can be installed on the following operating systems:
> Windows XP (x86) with Service Pack 3 - all editions except Starter EditionWindows XP (x64) with Service Pack 2 - all editions except Starter EditionWindows Vista (x86 & x64) with Service Pack 1 - all editions except Starter EditionWindows 7 (x86 and x64)Windows Server 2003 (x86 & x64) with Service Pack 2Windows Server 2003 R2 (x86 and x64)Windows Server 2008 (x86 and x64) with Service Pack 2Windows Server 2008 R2 (x64)
> 
> *Supported Architectures:*
> ...

----------


## jj4822

Merci pour cette reponse rapide.

Effectivement, je n'ai pas ete assez loin n'etant pas sur mon ordi perso. 
Pour le chargement d'Office 2010 beta il me semble que c'etait indique des le debut avec un lien vers la page donnant toutes les infos. Il me semble, je peux me tromper.

Merci.
Cdlt.

----------


## _PascalC_

> DirectX 9-capable video card


...  a pique franchement les yeux quand on sait qu'on est en train de parler d'un IDE de dveloppement ! L'interface en WPF tait-ce vraiment utile ? Je crois pourtant n'avoir rien vu dans la beta2 de VS2010 qui justifie le passage  cette techno. Le fait est qu' l'heure actuelle, le simple survol d'un menu rame (!) sur un PIV 2ghz + ATI Radeon 9000 (non DX9).

----------


## The_badger_man

Pour des raisons d'architectures (entre autres).
VS est un vieux produit (plus de 10 ans). VS 2008 tait dans la lign des Visual Basic 5, Visual C++6, etc. Ils ont t dvelopps  une poque ou la seul technologie d'affichage tait GDI et Win32.
VS 2010 est le premier d'une longue (esprons !) ligne dont la road map est plus ou moins dfinie pour les 10 prochaines annes. Les volutions qui seront apportes  VS aux cours de ces prochaines annes auraient t impactes par ces vieilles technologies qui vont tre amenes  disparaitre.
Le but tait d'avoir une interface graphique sur laquelle se baser pour les prochaines annes tout en conservant le socle "mtier" construit tout au long des 10 passes.
A la base il n'tait pas spcifiquement voulu de faire l'interface en WPF mais les besoins ont conduit naturellement  choisir cette techno.

Certains technologies prsentent dans VS ncessitaient d'avoir du WPF. Par exemple l'diteur de code est une version amliore de celui utilis par Blend depuis quelques annes. Le designer de diagramme d'architecture, les parallels tools, etc. sont autant de fonctionnalites qui tiraient dj partie des avantages de WPF.

C'tait aussi l'occasion de montrer les capacits de WPF pour crer un outil aussi complexe que VS. D'ailleurs l'quipe en charge du portage de VS sous WPF a travaill avec l'quipe WPF afin de leur faire ajouter des fonctionnalits et rsoudre des bugs complexes qu'ils ont rencontrs afin que nous, utilisateur de WPF 4, puissions en bnficier.

----------


## Bakura

Merci pour ces prcisions The_badger_man. Je ne nie pas que les efforts effectus sur l'interface en gnral (que j'apprcie normment, je la trouve vraiment classe et claire, bien plus moderne) et sur les fonctionnalits gnrales ne sont pas bienvenues, mais, dans l'tat, je doute que beaucoup d'entreprises migrent sur ce nouveau Visual tant il devient vite lourd et vraiment dsagrable  utiliser ds que le projet grossit un peu (et pourtant, j'ai une machine relativement costaud).

Tu as eu des retours de ce ct l ?

----------


## Gordon Fowler

*Visual Studio 2010 cotera au minimum 799 $*
*Mais la version Express reste gratuite*


Visual Studio 2010 est, c'est le moins que l'on puisse dire, trs attendu.

Prvue pour le 12 Avril prochain (lire i-avant), sa sortie donnera lieu  une refonte totale de la grille tarifaire de suite de logiciels de dveloppement pour Windows de Microsoft.

Premire nouveaut, la version  standard  n'existera plus.

Dans un mail  Developpez, Microsoft France confirme que  _la version Standard est effectivement appele  disparatre_ . L'explication de cet abandon tient au fait qu' _au cours des annes, la gamme sest complexifie, au dtriment de sa lisibilit. Avec la version 2010, nous la simplifions grandement_ , mme si cela doit se faire  _au prix de la suppression de certains niveaux de prix_ . Les moins chers.

Consquence directe, le billet d'entre des versions payantes grimpe  799 $.

Microsoft France prcise que  _cependant le prix dentre de la gamme reste le mme puisque la version Express (gratuite) continue dexister_ .

Certains diront que c'est une manire de jouer sur les mots, d'autres que c'est une excellente nouvelle.

 ::fleche::  Et vous ?


*Source* : Mail de Microsoft France  Developpez.Com

----------


## teddyalbina

799$ Ok il va falloir que je trouve a  ::aie::

----------


## Jean-Michel Ormes

> Certains diront que c'est une manire de jouer sur les mots, d'autres que c'est une excellente nouvelle.


C'est pas une excellente nouvelle pour mon porte-feuille  ::aie::

----------


## jmnicolas

Pour ma part je trouve la politique tarifaire de Microsoft contre productive (et pas que sur la gamme Visual Studio, mais c'est un autre dbat).
Au boulot je suis sur 2 projets, un en C# avec VStudio Express 2008 l'autre en Java avec Eclipse.

Quand je vois l'absence  de plein de fonctionnalits dans la version gratuite de Vstudio (mme pas de quoi gnrer les get et set, faut que je me code un plugin) par rapport  la somme qu'il faut dbourser pour avoir une version intressante (en gros a tape dans les 1000) ben pour les projets persos o j'ai le choix ce sera Eclipse.

Certes son "intellisense" rame un peu, mais je serai pas obliger de faire un crdit pour me payer un soft !

Ils auraient une version complte pour 200, a passerait beaucoup mieux.

Mes 2 eurocents  :;):

----------


## FailMan

C'est bien le programme tudiant du MSDN, et hop une licence gratuite  ::): 

Okay je peux pas tirer des profits financiers de mes programmes, mais bon comme je n'en fais pas un commerce ^^,  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Skyounet

> C'est bien le programme tudiant du MSDN, et hop une licence gratuite 
> 
> Okay je peux pas tirer des profits financiers de mes programmes, mais bon comme je n'en fais pas un commerce ^^,


Ben tu dveloppes sur la version MSDN et ensuite tu recompiles le tout sur une version Express  ::mrgreen::

----------


## FailMan

> Ben tu dveloppes sur la version MSDN et ensuite tu recompiles le tout sur une version Express


Tiens, merci du conseil  ::ccool::   ::mrgreen:: 

Je pensais que la licence de la version Express tout comme celle des versions MSDNAA, tait limite au niveau de la distribution  :8O: 
Parce que je sais qu' partir de la version MSDNAA que j'utilise (VS 2005 et 2008), je n'ai pas le droit de vendre ou tirer quelconque centime de la distribution de mes projets. En mme temps qui viendrait me les acheter  ::haha::   ::aie::

----------


## jaimepaslesmodozls

800$... c'est pas grand chose vu la bte (et elle est fournie la bte, suffit de chercher). Comparons aux ~1000€ (je vous laisse le soin de la conversion) de WinDev  ::D: 
Parlons aussi des licences des produits Oracle, IBM, etc... il arrive un moment o il faut se rendre compte de la ralit  :;): 
Alors videmment, s'il sagit de faire un petit programme, VisualStudio est trop cher, mais surtout surdimentionn, c'est comme utiliser un bombardier stratgique pour arroser un champ avec des pesticides, plutt qu'un petit avion de tourisme. Pour les petits projets  petit budget, il existe des solutions adaptes, souvent gratuites.

----------


## lapec_and_cie

Bonsoir,

Mme s'il est vrai que pour de petits projets la version Express suffit largement, la version standard offrait quand mme des avantages incontestables ds que l'on commenait  travailler sur des projets un peu plus consquent...
Maintenant vu le prix annonc c'est la version mise  jour ou la version complte??? Ou cette notion va-t-elle disparatre aussi pour ne laisser la place qu' une seule (sachant que depuis quelques temps tous les propritaires de versions Express pouvait migrer vers la mise  jour directement).
S'il s'agit de la version complte il faut noter que la version prcdente (la 2008) tait vendue aux alentours de 1100 1200 euros, vu les nouvelles fonctionnalits ajoutes (Azure, F#, nouveauts du framework 4, etc...) cel parat honnte. Bon maintenant, il faudra tout de mme dbourser 500 euros de plus (que la version standard), pour bnficier de ces ajouts...

Bon week-end,

Christopher

----------


## cf1020

Je continue  dire que les prix sont trop levs pour ce produit. Pas tonnant que le piratage continue, mais je crois qu'ils le font exprs pour avoir le plus de march possible.

----------


## jaimepaslesmodozls

Je doute fortement que VS soit pirat pour dvelopper des logiciels commerciaux.
VS est bien implant dans l'enseignement, ne serait-ce que via MSDNAA, les profs qui enseignent VC++ et C#, et non CodeBlocks ou je ne sais quoi.
Le piratage ? Je miserai sur la mme catgorie de kks qui piratent Paint Shop Pro & co : ils l'ont, font le malin avec, mais c'est tout, c'est juste pour le plaisir de dire "moi j'ai mieux que Paint ou Gimp, j'ai un truc pro", sans savoir l'utiliser. Idem pour Catia, Windev, et j'en passe.
De plus, je vois mal une entreprise vendre des logiciels dvelopps avec une version pirate d'un outil de dev, pas en france en tout cas (pour certains pays... on sait comment a se passe, hihi, mais bon).

Quant au prix : en quoi te parait-il trop lev ? C'est le prix du marcher. Ils ne vont tout de mme pas te vendre 50€ un outil qui va te faire gagner des millions.
Aprs... peut-tre fais-tu partie des gens qui n'achtent plus de musique, films, jeux vidos sous prtexte que a cote trop cher, mme solds, mais qui dpensent leur argent de poche / salaire dans des babioles genre I-Phone, grosse tl et super-abonnement tlphonique ?  ::mrgreen:: 
C'est juste que c'est le prtexte bidon de beaucoup de petits pirates, je ne te cible pas hein hein, soyons clairs, mais ton explication m'intresserait  :;): 


Parcontre petite question : on parle de 800$ aux US, mais qu'en sera t-il du prix en Euros pour nous ?
Non pas que nous soyons habitus  la conversion _magique_, mais presque ^^.

----------


## Ryansoldier

A l'heure actuelle a fait 565 euros(Cf. Ce convertisseur montaire)

Donc attention 800$ est != de 800

----------


## Skyounet

> A l'heure actuelle a fait 565 euros(Cf. Ce convertisseur montaire)
> 
> Donc attention 800$ est != de 800


Tu as bien entendu pris en compte les taxes d'importation ainsi que la TVA incluse directement dans le prix en France non ?

----------


## jmnicolas

> A l'heure actuelle a fait 565 euros(Cf. Ce convertisseur montaire)
> 
> Donc attention 800$ est != de 800


heu si, que ce soit pour les softs ou le hardware, 1$ = 1  :;): 
Leur convertisseur $ /  doit tre buggu faut croire ...

----------


## Bakura

> heu si, que ce soit pour les softs ou le hardware, 1$ = 1 
> Leur convertisseur $ /  doit tre buggu faut croire ...


Oh, si seulement il n'y avait que sur les softs et le hardware que les convertisseurs $/ buguaient... C'est la mme dans les consoles de jeux vido, dans les appareils photos numriques,...

----------


## Ryansoldier

Et a rajoute prs de 250 euros? soit 40% de plus? Abus...
Merci pour l'info.

----------


## Skyounet

> Et a rajoute prs de 250 euros? soit 40% de plus? Abus...
> Merci pour l'info.


20% de TVA + les taxes d'importation + le fait qu'ils ne prennent pas le taux courant du jour pour la conversion mais surement un taux moyen prdfini (genre 1.25 ou 1.30).

----------


## Gordon Fowler

*Visual Studio 2010 trs bientt en RC ?* 
*D'aprs une enqute de satisfaction auprs des testeurs Microsoft serait prt* 


Vous connaissiez les betas. Vous connaissiez les RC (Release Candidate).
Mais connaissiez-vous les SLCTP ? 

Les "Super Limited Community Technology Preview" permettent  des dveloppeurs slectionns sur des critres donns de tester une version d'un logiciel avant que celui-ci ne passe en RC.

C'est donc une SLCTP de VisualStudio 2010 que Microsoft  fourni  des utilisateurs particulirement mcontents des betas.
Microsoft les a identifis en fonction de leurs retours de commentaire et a ainsi pu tenter de rsoudre le plus de bugs et dysfonctionnements possibles (cf. posts de ce topic).

La semaine dernire, c'est une SLCTP 3 - comme quoi il n'y a pas que les betas que Visual Studio multiplient - qui a t distribue  une centaine de dveloppeurs.

Sur la beta 3 de Visual Studio 2010, quelques 30 % des utilisateurs se disaient mcontents ou trs mcontents. Un trs fort pourcentage qui n'augurait rien de bon.

Aujourd'hui, il ne resterait que 2 % de ces 30 % encore insatisfaits par la SLCTP 3. Soit 0,6 % du total des beta-testeurs donc. Un changement d'apprciation radicale.

Bref, pour faire court : tous les feux semblent au vert pour la sortie trs prochaine d'une RC.

"C'est pas trop tt" - diront les bougons ?

*Source* : L'tude de satisfaction de Microsoft 

*Et vous ?* 

 ::fleche::  Faisiez-vous partie de ces 30 % d'insatisfaits ?
 ::fleche::  Attendez-vous que Visaual Studio 2010 fasse un peu, beaucoup ou normment de progrs entre sa beta et sa RC ?

----------


## Ryansoldier

Merci pour l'info Skyounet!

Pour rpondre rapidement au nouveau post, oui je faisais parti des insatisfaits et cela tait bien normal, la liste des bugs qui, au minimum, rduisait la vitesse de prod tait assez longue.
Il y avait donc beaucoup de travail  effectuer pour satisfaire le plus grand nombre (et ainsi mriter leur $ :-p )
Si seul 0,6% des beta-testeurs sont mcontents j'ai hte de tester  100% le .net 4!

----------


## zeavan

Perso je test visual 10 beta 2 depuis le debut et a part quelque probleme de performance lors de montee en charge je suis plutot satisfait, je suis donc assez de curieux ce qui a deplu au fameux 30% d'instatisfait, peut-etre pourrais-tu m'eclairer *Ryansolder*.
D'un autre cote j'utilise visual studio depuis sa version 6.0 donc peut-etre que je ne suis pas assez objectif.

----------


## Gordon Fowler

*Visual Studio 2010 passe en Release Candidate* 
*Elle est disponible sur MSDN* 


La SLCTP avait permis de rgler un trs grand nombre de problmes. Plusieurs signes montraient mme qu'une RC de VisualStudio 2010 allait arriver sous peu (lire ici sur tous ces points).

*Aujourd'hui c'est chose faite, la RC est bien disponible sur MSDN*.

Elle n'apporte aucune nouvelle fonctionnalit par rapport  la dernire beta. Elle est revanche beaucoup plus rapide, stable et performante.

Normal, elle s'appuie sur les efforts importants faits par les quipes de Microsoft dans le cadre de la SLCTP qui a amen  cette RC.

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Etes-vous convaincu(e) par cette Release Candidate ?
 ::fleche::  Quelle(s) autre(s) amlioration(s) prconiseriez-vous avant la sortie commerciale de VisualStudio 2010 ?

----------


## Skyounet

Ben elle est dispo que pour les abonnes MSDN pour le moment donc y'a pas tout le monde qui peut la tester !

Le 10 elle sera publique.

----------


## Le_Phasme

Faire gaffe quand meme : 

Please note: The Microsoft Visual Studio 2010 RC release does not support Silverlight 4 development. If you are developing a Silverlight 4 application you should continue to use Microsoft Visual Studio 2010 Beta 2.

----------


## Skyounet

> Faire gaffe quand meme : 
> 
> Please note: The Microsoft Visual Studio 2010 RC release does not support Silverlight 4 development. If you are developing a Silverlight 4 application you should continue to use Microsoft Visual Studio 2010 Beta 2.


Surtout que la RC et la beta ne cohabite pas.

----------


## camboui

Nous sommes le 10/02 et toujours rien...

Faut-il attendre 9h du matin sur la cte ouest ?  :;): 

EDIT: c'est bon, je l'ai.

----------


## Obligen

Et moi je le vois toujours nulle part pour le grand public, alors qu'il est sens arriv le 10/02. o l'as tu eu ?  ::mrgreen::

----------


## The_badger_man

> Et moi je le vois toujours nulle part pour le grand public, alors qu'il est sens arriv le 10/02. o l'as tu eu ?


Elle est disponible pour les abonns MSDN

----------


## ILP

Peut-on savoir quelles fonctionnalits seront prsentes dans la(les) version(s) Express ?
 ::fleche::  Je pense en particulier  Silverlight ou Windows Mobile  ::mrgreen:: .

----------


## Skyounet

Ben Silverlight dj c'est sur.
Pour Windows Mobile je sais pas. Est-ce que c'est possible avec les versions actuelles ?

----------


## Julien_G

Bonjour,
je viens d'installer VS 2010 RC, et lorsque je cre un nouveau projet, je ne vois pas le Framework 4.0, je les ai tous jusqu'au 3.5 ...  ::cry:: 

Pourtant le framework 4  l'air d'tre bien install sur ma machine.

Quelqu'un sait pourquoi ? Je ne trouve aucune info sur le net

----------


## rattlehead

Salut  tous
une fois qu'on rcupre VS RC on peut en disposer combien de temps?

Merci.

----------


## _PascalC_

Salut, tu peux le savoir en passant par le menu help>About microsoft visual studio. C'est crit en haut  droite de la fentre qui apparatra.
Je l'ai install le jour de sa sortie sur MSDN et je viens de voir qu'il me reste 133 jours... donc a reste largement suffisant pour se faire une ide des nouveauts.

----------


## ash.ice.loky

J'ai toujours pas quitt ma bta2, que pensez vous de la RC ? Vous n'avez pas eu trop de souci avec l'import des projets ?

----------


## Gordon Fowler

*Microsoft dvoile ses offres pour passer  Visual Studio 2010*
*Ses arguments : petits prix et une anne gratuite  MSDN*


Microsoft vient dannoncer deux nouveaux programmes de mise  jour pour les dveloppeurs souhaitant acqurir la prochaine version de Visual Studio. 




Le premier concerne Visual Studio 2010 Professional. La mise  jour (ou l'achat) sera accompagne par une anne d'essai gratuite  Essentials MSDN. Autrement dit un accs  Windows 7 Ultimate, Windows Server 2008 Enterprise Edition R2 et SQL Server 2008 R2 Datacenter, sans oublier 20 heures l'utilisation de Windows Azure.

La second offre concernera les utilisateurs de l'dition standard de Visual Studio 2008 et Visual Studio 2005. Elle leur permettra de mettre  jour leur outil de dveloppement prfr et de passer  Visual Studio 2010 Professional pour 299 $ - un prix qualifi de "discount". On attend le prix en Euros.

Loffre se droulera du 12 avril ou 12 octobre prochain.

Plus d'informations  sur cette page.

----------


## LeonardL

> J'ai toujours pas quitt ma bta2, que pensez vous de la RC ? Vous n'avez pas eu trop de souci avec l'import des projets ?


RAS pour moi.

Le seul soucis tant le manque de SL4  ::(:

----------


## lapec_and_cie

Bonjour,

Cel est une bonne nouvelle, moi qui ai achet les deux dernires versions standards je vais pouvoir profiter de cette excellente offre, mme si le prix est lgrement suprieur  300  (dans l'hypothse)... Vu les nouvelles fonctionnalits c'est donn...
Beau geste de la part de Microsoft, et je ne doute pas que de nombreux dveloppeurs vont emboter le pas...

Chris

----------


## dtavan

il y a quelque chose qui m'chappe certaines personnes ont dj VS qui serait pass RTM lundi, mais comme je disais  un collgue, nous en tant que MSDN subscribers, d'habitude nous avons un peu d'avance (Windows 7 en Aout etc...) et nulle trace de VS 2010 autre qu'en RC pour les abonns ???

----------


## The_badger_man

> il y a quelque chose qui m'chappe certaines personnes ont dj VS qui serait pass RTM lundi, mais comme je disais  un collgue, nous en tant que MSDN subscribers, d'habitude nous avons un peu d'avance (Windows 7 en Aout etc...) et nulle trace de VS 2010 autre qu'en RC pour les abonns ???


je n'ai pas entendu parler de cette RTM. 
Pour ceux qui ont des versions avant les abonnes MSDN, il s'agir des boites qui ont des partenariats spciaux avec MS.

----------


## dtavan

> je n'ai pas entendu parler de cette RTM. 
> Pour ceux qui ont des versions avant les abonnes MSDN, il s'agir des boites qui ont des partenariats spciaux avec MS.


oui mais je suis partenaire Bizmark et mon collgue gold et nada,  priori beaucoup se posent des questions ... 
Pourquoi ce silence autour de la date de la RTM ?

----------


## Katleen Erna

*Mise  jour du 13.04.2010 par Katleen*
*Tlchargez Microsoft Visual Studio 2010, et posez vos questions  Microsoft sur ce nouvel outil*

Hier, Microsoft a annonc la disponibilit gnrale de Visual Studio 2010 et de .NET Framework 4. Lditeur a aussi annonc Silverlight 4 qui sera diffus via le Web au cours de cette semaine. Ensemble, ces technologies simplifient lensemble du processus de dveloppement, permettant aux dveloppeurs de cibler de nouvelles plateformes et de construire de nouvelles applications de grande qualit.

 Nous sommes trs heureux aujourdhui de clbrer le lancement de Visual Studio 2010 avec de nombreux dveloppeurs dans le monde  a dclar Bob Muglia, Prsident de lentit Server and Tools chez Microsoft.  Les avis de nos clients et partenaires ont t dterminants dans la dfinition de cette version. Les fonctionnalits de Visual Studio 2010, .NET Framework 4 et Silverlight 4 crent une combinaison puissante et exceptionnelle qui ouvre de nouvelles opportunits pour construire des applications tirant parti des quipements existants et nouveaux, et des plateformes mergentes comme les services dans le cloud. 

De plus, environ 50 partenaires ont annonc aujourdhui la disponibilit de produits et de solutions dvelopps grce  cette dernire vague de technologies, dont notamment MicroFocus, Quest, Telerik et DevExpress. Avec la version 2010 de Visual Studio, les dveloppeurs auront accs plus rapidement aux extensions les plus rpandues des partenaires de Microsoft.

Visual Studio 2010 et .NET Framework 4 apportent une rponse  chaque dveloppeur. Le nouvel diteur, qui utilise dsormais Windows Presentation Foundation, propose un environnement plus flexible et comporte davantage de fonctionnalits comme la prise en charge de plusieurs crans. Ainsi, le dveloppeur peut crire son code sur un cran, dessiner linterface utilisateur sur un autre et afficher sur un troisime la structure dune base de donnes.

Avec les dernires versions des logiciels Microsoft, les dveloppeurs peuvent exploiter toutes leurs comptences pour crer encore plus de types dapplications. La prise en charge intgre des interfaces de type  Ruban  et multi-tactiles de Windows 7 permet de proposer des applications poustouflantes aux utilisateurs.  Pour la premire fois, les dveloppeurs accdent directement aux fonctionnalits SharePoint depuis lenvironnement de dveloppement intgr (IDE) Visual Studio. Les outils Windows Azure facilitent le dveloppement rapide, le dbogage, le test et le dploiement dapplications pour le cloud  partir de lenvironnement Visual Studio. La prise en charge intgre de Model-View-Controller (MVC) ASP.NET apporte la flexibilit dont les dveloppeurs ont besoin lorsquils veulent reprendre et dcliner lapparence et la logique mtier principale dapplications Web. Les dveloppeurs Windows Phone 7 pourront dvelopper des applications exceptionnelles pour mobiles en utilisant Visual Studio et ses surfaces de conception pour tlphone intgres. Silverlight 4 cre une nouvelle dimension pour des applications attrayantes qui sexcutent dans le navigateur ou en dehors.

Pour contrer la complexit croissante de dveloppement logiciel, Visual Studio 2010 fournit des outils puissants qui concernent toute lquipe. IntelliTrace, une  machine  remonter le temps pour les dveloppeurs et les testeurs , transforme les bogues non reproductibles en souvenirs   du pass : cet outil enregistre toute lhistorique de lexcution de lapplication et permet la reproduction du bogue signal. Le testeur peut ainsi rsoudre un problme ds sa premire apparition. Et il ne sagit l que dune nouvelle fonctionnalit parmi des centaines qui ont t ajoutes pour favoriser la gestion du cycle de vie des applications. Cette nouvelle version constitue une avance dcisive pour tous ceux qui connaissent dj les produits Visual Studio Team System 2005 ou 2008.

 Les fonctionnalits avances de Visual Studio 2010 automatisent la   majorit des tches ordinaires et simplifient le flux des informations entre les membres de notre quipe  a expliqu Steve Schlonski, Vice-prsident, Xerox Global Services, Global Technology and Offering Development.  Nous avons pu ainsi nettement amliorer notre efficacit. En combinant cela avec la possibilit dafficher une vue unifie de ltat du projet, nous rduisons considrablement le facteur de risque du projet. 

Pour tlcharger ou obtenir davantage dinformations sur Visual Studio 2010, visitez cette page.

 ::fleche::  Allez-vous tlcharger Visual Studio 2010 ? Pourquoi ?

 ::fleche::  Etiez-vous satisfait des versions prcdentes ? Cette nouvelle version rpond-elle  vos attentes ?

 ::fleche::  Demain, nous allons interviewer le chef de produit monde de Visual Studio 2010. Y-a-t-il des questions que vous aimeriez lui poser ? Nous transmettrons.

----------


## stardeath

il est en cours de dl sur msdnaa, je testerai a ce soir si tout va bien.

en parlant de question, est ce que vs2010 supporte la coloration syntaxique des shaders? (d'aprs mes collgues les btas et rc non, esprons pour la version finale ...)

----------


## ixpe

A quand la version franaise sur msdn?

----------


## _PascalC_

Je viens de voir qu'il n'y a plus la possibilit de travailler sur les projets Smart Device dans VS2010  ::aie::  : http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/library/sa69he4t.aspx

----------


## stardeath

bon bah pas de coloration des shaders.

alors mes premiers essais :
- ihm plus rapide, j'aime bien la nouvelle prsentation
- compile un peu plus vite

reste  voir pour ma part comment se comporte intellisense et le nouveau sdk

----------


## Katleen Erna

*Mise  jour du 14.04.2010 par Katleen*
*Dmonstration de l'IntelliTrace de Visual Studio 2010 par Jeff Beehler, chef de produit chez Microsoft*

Jeff BEEHLER, chef de produit monde pour Visual Studio depuis plus de sept ans, nous a fait une dmonstration de l'outil de traitement des bugs lors de son passage au sige parisien de Microsoft France. 

IntelliTrace, une  machine  remonter le temps pour les dveloppeurs et les testeurs , transforme les bogues non reproductibles en souvenirs du pass : cet outil enregistre toute lhistorique de lexcution de lapplication et permet la reproduction du bogue signal. Le testeur peut ainsi rsoudre un problme ds sa premire apparition.

Avant de retrouver l'intgralit de notre entretien avec l'un de ces pres de Visual Studio, regardez dj la vido exclusive de sa dmonstration  l'attention des dveloppeurs :






 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous de cette nouvelle fonctionnalit ?

----------


## Nesbit

J'attends la version franaise  ::):

----------


## meziantou

En effet je viens de tester l'intellitrace. C'est vraiment parfait pour chercher les bugs. A la rigueur on n'a mme plus besoin de mettre de point d'arrt pour aller jusqu'au bug.

----------


## MickyMax

Savez-vous quand la version franaise est disponible ?

----------


## Toopee

> La second offre concernera les utilisateurs de l'dition standard de Visual Studio 2008 et Visual Studio 2005. Elle leur permettra de mettre  jour leur outil de dveloppement prfr et de passer  Visual Studio 2010 Professional pour 299 $ - un prix qualifi de "discount". On attend le prix en Euros.


Lien Franais (dispo : 12/05/2010)
Lien UK (dispo : 12/05/2010)
Lien USA (dispo)

En france : 359,00
En UK : 269.99 (soit ~310)
Aux USA : 299,00$ (soit ~220)

Comme prvu, le taux de change est vraiment foireux.
Il semble possible d'acheter en UK, par contre pour la version US il faudrait une adresse locale (faisable via www.oneusaaddress.com  ou www.myus.com par exemple) ce qui devrait rester intressant.
Selon le blog de Somasegar, il sera prochainement possible de profiter de cette offre (update depuis 2005/2008 standard) aussi en versions boite via Amazon par exemple.

----------


## Katleen Erna

*Mise  jour du 19.04.2010 par Katleen*
*"Visual Studio 2010 supprime les barrires entre les dveloppeurs et les testeurs", interview exclusive de son chef de produit*

Il y a quelques jours, Jeff Beehler, le chef de produit monde pour Visual Studio, est venu passer quelques jours en France  l'occasion de la sortie de la version 2010 du produit. A cette occasion, nous avons pu rencontrer ce professionnel aguerri mais simple et dcontract, pour une conversation enthousiaste autour des innovations que Visual Studio 2010 apporte aux dveloppeurs.
Voici le transcript de cet entretien, je remercie tout particulirement les membres du forum qui m'ont aide pour les questions techniques.

*Katleen Erna : Pouvez-vous vous prsenter  nos lecteurs ?*

Jeff Beehler : Je m'appelle Jeff Beehler et je suis chef de produit pour Visual Studio, mon rle est d'tre le capitaine du navire. J'ai travaill pendant prs de quatre ans sur le projet Visual Studio 2010 pour prparer cette sortie. Je devais faire en sorte que les dlais soient respects, et qu'on rponde aux besoins de nos clients. Environ 2.500 personnes ont travaill sur le projet, on les a organiss en petites quipes de travail. L'une de mes tches tait de runir ces quipes et de m'assurer qu'elles collaborent bien, et que le rsultat final est un produit de haute qualit.

J'ai travaill pour Microsoft depuis les annes 1990, toujours dans le domaine du dveloppement d'outils.

*K.E : Justement, vous avez travaill pendant plus de 7 ans spcifiquement sur Visual Studio, pouvez-vous nous parler de son volution  travers les annes ?*

J.B : Au dbut des annes 90, il y avait deux gros chantiers en cours de dveloppement : les lignes Visual Basic et Visual C++. J'ai travaill sur la ligne de produits C++, on faisait vraiment trs attention  rpondre aux besoins des dveloppeurs travaillant sous Windows 3.1 et 95.

Puis, vers les annes 2000, Microsoft a dvelopp la plateforme DotNet pour crire des applications pour Windows et les serveurs. On a alors sorti Visual Studio DotNet. J'ai ensuite fait une pause. En 2005, nous avons sorti DotNet 2.0 et Visual Studio 2005 qui comportait de nombreuses amliorations, comme Team Systme qui se focalisait vraiment sur les besoins de l'quipe entire, et pas seulement sur ceux d'un dveloppeur isol. 

Il y eu aussi une sortie mineure en 2008, et nous voici en 2010 avec une mise  jour majeure. Visual Studio et DotNet sont updats pour interagir au mieux avec les nouveaux environnements et les dernires technologies de Microsoft, comme par exemple Windows 7 ou Azure. On a galement voulu continuer d'amliorer la partie "quipe" de produit, on ne rend pas simplement la vie du dveloppeur plus facile mais on aide l'quipe toute entire a tre plus productive.

*K.E : Et comment s'est pass le dveloppement de Visual Studio 2010 ?*

J.B : Nous avons utilis Visual Studio, videmment. Et Team Foundation Server. On est trs attachs au principe de la "dogfood". C'est  dire que nous sommes les chiens, et que nous la mangeons ! (rires). En fait, nous voulons tre les premiers utilisateurs de nos produits, et les meilleurs, avant de les offrir au monde afin d'tre srs et certains qu'ils rpondront bien aux demandes de nos utilisateurs. Nous avons la plus grande installation de Team Foundation Server qui soit avec 17 terabytes de donnes et plus de 10.000 utilisateurs.
Nous savons donc que Team Foundation Server peut satisfaire n'importe quelle quipe de dveloppement au monde, puisque nous l'utilisons nous mme, nous mangeons notre propre "dogfood".

On utilise aussi les fonctionnalits de debugging et de test de Visual Studio, bref, toutes les pices du puzzle, nous les utilisons nous-mme. Cela prouve notre confiance dans la qualit de nos produits, et leur efficacit mme pour de grandes quipes.

Durant le dveloppement de Visual Studio 2010, nous avons continuellement questionn notre entourage et nous-mme pour avoir une ide du taux de satisfaction des utilisateurs du produit.  L'anne dernire, en automne, les rsultats taient mitigs. Alors ds octobre et les mois qui ont suivi, on s'est vraiment appliqus  rsoudre ces problmes, notamment de performances. Par exemple, on a eu des retours le dcrivant comme lent, on a donc travaill sur ce point avant de sortir la Release Candidate de fvrier dernier. Et les amliorations furent normes, alors les gens furent trs satisfaits de ces changements.

*K.E : Ils en sont tellement satisfait qu'ils ont surcharg vos serveurs ! Ds l'annonce de la disponibilit du produit, lundi, les dveloppeurs se sont rus dessus et il tait alors trs dur d'en obtenir un tlchargement, qui plus est, rapide ! Vous attendiez-vous  un tel engouement ?*

J.B : Le produit tait vraiment attendu depuis les 4 derniers mois. Il y avait beaucoup d'anticipation, qui fut favorise par les vnements sur le thme de cette sortie qu'on a organis aux quatre coins du monde ; et puis aussi la campagne de pr-ventes o nous avons vendu des copies en avance. Le produit n'tait pas encore disponible mais ils l'avaient dj adopt, d'une certaine manire.

*K.E : Concrtement, qu'est-ce qui va changer pour les dveloppeurs avec l'arrive de Visual Studio 2010 ?*

J.B : Il y a tellement de nouveauts ! Il me faudrait des jours pour toutes les numrer ! (rires)
Certaines me viennent  l'esprit. Nous avons repens l'interface utilisateur, pour la simplifier et la rendre plus puissante. Par exemple, au lieu d'avoir toutes les fentres contenues dans une seule, on peut maintenant les tirer vers plusieurs moniteurs. On s'est en effet rendu compte que nos clients aimaient sparer leurs outils, avoir par exemple leurs sources sur un cran, leur debugger sur un autre, leurs applications au milieu, etc. Visual Studio 2010 permet donc cette utilisation multi-moniteurs. 

On peut aussi se laisser des notes et des commentaires dans le debugger.

On a aussi fait de grands progrs du ct du testing. On s'est rendu compte depuis un moment dj qu'il ne suffisait pas de rendre le dveloppeur productif, mais il fallait aussi s'assurer que le flux d'informations qui s'change entre dveloppeurs et testeurs soit riche. On a remarqu que souvent, le testeur faisait un rapport qui lui prenait beaucoup de temps lorsqu'il rencontrait un problme. Il fallait tout consigner : comment suis-je arriv jusque l, quelles sont les caractristiques de la machine, quel est l'OS, etc... Le testeur devait taper tout a, et le transmettre au dveloppeur qui souvent rpondait : "a fonctionne bien sur ma machine, je ne sais pas quel est ton problme". Et la partie de ping pong autour du bug pouvait durer trs longtemps, des semaines voir des mois dans certains cas, pour un beau gchis de temps et d'nergie. 
La nouveaut avec 2010, c'est que toutes les actions du testeur sont enregistres, y compris en vido, ce qui permet de suivre son parcours tape par tape. Toutes les informations de la machine et de son environnement sont aussi rcoltes. C'est l'IntelliTrace. (NDLR : voir vido de prsentation de cette fonction dans la news prcdente, ci-dessous).  
Quand un bug est trouv, toutes les informations sont donc disponibles, on peut les regarder, revenir en arrire, etc. Cela permet de recrer le bug, et de le rsoudre bien plus rapidement. De plus l'outil est simplifi, sans lignes de code "barbares", car les testeurs ne sont pas des techniciens comme les dveloppeurs.

*K.E : De toutes les nouvelles fonctionnalits apportes par Visual Studio 2010, y'en a-t-il une en particulier dont vous aimeriez que les programmeurs soient informs ?*

J.B : Nous prenons en charge plusieurs mthodologies, pour Team Studio dans Team Foundation Server. L'une d'entre elles est la mthodologie Agile qui devient de plus en plus populaire dans la communaut du dveloppement. Elle se base sur les process templates qui incluent des choses comme les informations collectes  propos de tches individuelles, ou bien comment rcolter les informations  propos d'un bug, ce genre de choses. Des rapports sont tablis pour indiquer les progrs accomplis. Nous avons donc pris le meilleur des mthodes Agile, pour l'intgrer dans nos formulaires de rapport. Ainsi l'quipe peut vraiment poursuivre son projet au mieux, ces informations sont captures automatiquement dans Team Foundation Server, tout le monde peut donc clairement voir les progrs faits par le projet.

Comme je l'ai dit prcdemment, environ 2500 personnes ont travaill sur notre projet, parmi eux des testeurs, des programmeurs, des ingnieurs, etc. On les a spars dans des quipes de 10  20 personnes. Ces quipes choisissent quelles mthodologies elles veulent utiliser en interne. On leur demande juste de rpondre  nos critres de qualit et d'indiquer o elles en sont de leur progression.

Certains de ces petits groupes avaient une approche Agile et surveillaient rgulirement leur avancement, utilisant des commentaires indicatifs, via une interface TFS. Mais on n'essaie pas de manager cela de manire dure, chacun doit suivre le mme procd.

En grant une quipe de 2500 personnes, il est impossible de dicter sa conduite  chacune. Notre systme est assez flexible pour autoriser les quipes  avoir diffrentes approches. C'est un bel avantage pour notre fonctionnement interne. 

*K.E : A quand une version franaise de Visual Studio 2010 disponible sur MSDN ?*

J.B : La traduction dans un autre langage prend entre trois et quatre semaines. Au total la traduction doit se faire dans quelques 30 langues. Les langues sont spares en plusieurs groupes, chacun tant dvelopp l'un aprs l'autre. La France est dans les premiers  passer, elle est dans le premier ou dans le second groupe. Une version franaise devrait donc voir le jour d'ici un  trois mois. J'ai vu des builts en franais, elles existent donc.

*K.E : Pourquoi avoir stopp le support des projets Smart Device avec Visual Studio 2010 ?*

J.B : On s'est vraiment focaliss sur Windows Phone 7 Series. Cette capacit est offerte via un plug-in tlchargeable que nous avions annonc au MIX en mars. C'est pour nous, en quelque sorte, la nouvelle faon de programmer pour les appareils mobiles. 

Pour les dveloppements lis  Windows Mobile 6, cela se passe toujours avec la version 2008. On avait besoin d'aller de l'avant, et donc de faire une coupure avec les logiciels prcdents. Notre objectif est clairement de permettre une bonne intgration de Windows Phone 7 et de ses outils.

*K.E : Est-ce que VS2010 supporte la coloration syntaxique des shaders ?*

J.B : Non, ce n'est pas prvu. Mais cela peut tre disponible via des plug-ins dlivrs par Nvidia. Visual Studio n'est pas encore termin, et il ne couvre donc pas encore tous les scnarios. Mais nos partenaires apportent ou apporteront des solutions  beaucoup de possibilits. Dj 50 d'entre eux ont sortis des plug-ins compatibles avec Visual Studio 2010. On a travaill trs troitement avec eux, ds la premire bta.

*K.E : Le designer WPF (Cider) de VS2010 ne supporte pas encore XAML 2009. Est-il prvu de combler ce manque via un service pack, ou faudra-il attendre la prochaine mouture de Visual Studio ?*

J.B : La premire version de Cider est sortie en 2008 et nous avons eu beaucoup de retours depuis. Depuis deux ans, l'quipe charge de son dveloppement a travaill dur pour amliorer ses capacits. De ce que j'en sais, les derniers standards XAML sont supports.
La satisfaction de nos utilisateurs est vraiment notre souci principal et nous faisons un maximum pour aller dans ce sens. On se demande sans cesse "est-ce que c'est mieux ? Est-ce que cette version est mieux ?". Et pour 2010, on s'entend dire "C'est vraiment mieux, merci". On pense donc avoir atteint notre objectif de satisfaction.
De plus, comme pour toutes nos sorties prcdentes, nous sortirons un Service Pack.

*K.E : C'est vrai que les gens le trouvent mieux, mais le nouveau systme de documentation de Visual Studio 2010 est peru par bon nombre de dveloppeurs comme une rgression par rapport au prcdent systme. L'index a disparu, ainsi que le filtrage des membres, et les rsultats de la recherche sont prsents de telle faon qu'il est difficile de trouver la classe ou le membre qu'on recherche si plusieurs portent le mme nom. Ce systme est-il considr comme finalis, ou va-t-il tre amlior  court terme ?*

J.B : C'est vrai que nous avons apport des changements  notre systme d'aide. On a discut avec nos partenaires et on s'est standardis sur un format de documentation plus ouvert. Nous avons limin l'index, mais nous avons sorti cette semaine un outil powertool permettant aux utilisateurs de remplacer leur index. Et le positif de ce systme ouvert, c'est que nous pouvons dsormais continuer d'y apporter des amliorations  l'intrieur du cycle de vie du produit, sans avoir  attendre la sortie de la version suivante. Plus important, nos partenaires peuvent aussi dlivrer des Help Viewers pour rpondre aux besoins spcifiques de la communaut. Nous avons autoris les tiers  effectuer ce type de mises  jour. 

Bref, pour rpondre  la question, je pense qu'on a une bonne version de disponible maintenant, mais on va continuer de la faire progresser par rapport aux feedbacks de nos utilisateurs. 

*K.E : Est-il prvu  terme d'intgrer Sandcastle (ou autre outil de gnration de documentation) dans Visual Studio, afin que gnrer la documentation soit aussi simple que de compiler le projet ?*

J.B : Nous n'avons pas prvu cela nous-mme, mais une entreprise extrieure pourrait s'en occuper. Alors si vous voulez monter une start-up, voici une ide...(rires)

*K.E : Enfin, pour terminer, maintenant que le produit est sorti, vous sentez-vous soulag ?*

J.B : Je dois vous avouer qu'avant cette sortie, nous avons dj commenc a travailler sur la prochaine version... Et puis nous avons des deadlines  tenir  la fin du mois, a va tre serr ! Nous sommes dj sous pression.On n'arrte jamais, on a toujours des ides en tte ! C'est excitant !

----------


## stardeath

> *K.E : Est-ce que VS2010 supporte la coloration syntaxique des shaders ?*
> 
> J.B : Non, ce n'est pas prvu. Mais cela peut tre disponible via des plug-ins dlivrs par Nvidia. Visual Studio n'est pas encore termin, et il ne couvre donc pas encore tous les scnarios. Mais nos partenaires apportent ou apporteront des solutions  beaucoup de possibilits. Dj 50 d'entre eux ont sortis des plug-ins compatibles avec Visual Studio 2010. On a travaill trs troitement avec eux, ds la premire bta.


c'est quand mme bte que les produits microsoft ne soient pas pris en charge par les outils microsoft, et si on doit attendre aprs nvidia pour a, on est bon pour la saint glinglin ...

----------


## Julien_G

En tout cas le TFS 2010 est tout simplement normissime.
Pour l'installation comptez 15 minutes.

J'adore cette nouvelle version de Visual qui est pour moi beaucoup plus rapide que la 2008. En plus avec Blend 4 RC, plus de problme de modifications de fichiers en passant de l'un  l'autre.

----------


## narutobaka

```

```

Ce genre de rponse me fait lgrement tiquer. Sur un projet de 10000 personnes ils n'ont jamais eut besoin de documenter leurs diffrentes solution, projet, bibliothque et autre?

Comment gnre-t-il la msdn dans ce cas il se repaluche tout a l'os?

Alors que du ct java, la javadoc et gnr en 2 clics?

Mais la gnration de doc reste un outil relativement utile pour la productivit? Je me trompe?

++

----------


## djouk

Intressant  ::D:

----------


## Nesbit

Mise  jour du 21/04/10:* la version franaise de Microsoft Visual Studio 2010 est disponible sur MSDN !*

----------


## jpelaho

> *Mise  jour du 19.04.2010 par Katleen*
> 
> *K.E : Enfin, pour terminer, maintenant que le produit est sorti, vous sentez-vous soulag ?*
> 
> J.B : Je dois vous avouer qu'avant cette sortie, nous avons dj commenc a travailler sur la prochaine version... Et puis nous avons des deadlines  tenir  la fin du mois, a va tre serr ! Nous sommes dj sous pression.On n'arrte jamais, on a toujours des ides en tte ! C'est excitant !


Vous venez  peine de sortir un produit qui est une version "majeure" et avant mme sa sortie, vous travaillez dj sur la prochaine version ! Sachant qu'il y a des fonctionnalits comme la gnration de documentation (genre javadoc) qui ne sont pas prsent dans le produit sorti.

Tout a ne me rassure pas du tout.

----------


## The_badger_man

> Vous venez  peine de sortir un produit qui est une version "majeure" et avant mme sa sortie, vous travaillez dj sur la prochaine version ! Sachant qu'il y'a des fonctionnalits comme la gnration de documentation (genre javadoc) qui ne sont pas prsent dans le produit sorti.
> 
> Tout ca ne me rassure pas du tout.


C'est normal. VS est un gros produit, on ne commence  pas dvelopper une nouvelle version 3 mois avant sa sortie, a s'anticipe.
Une quipe commence  bosser sur la prochaine version (VS 2012 ?) alors qu'une autre continue sur VS 2010 et sortira un service pack.
C'est par exemple comme Windows. MS bossait dj sur Windows 8 alors que Seven n'tait pas encore sorti.

----------


## Gordon Fowler

*Visual Studio 2010 et .NET 4 disponibles en franais*
*Documentation comprise*


Il y a deux semaines, Visual Studio 2010 sortait officiellement.

Officiellement. Mais en anglais.

Mais aujourd'hui les choses changent puisque le clbre IDE de Microsoft (documentation comprise) est disponible dans plusieurs autres langues, dont le franais.

 ::fleche::  *Plus d'informations sur Visual Studio 2010 et .NET 4 en franais*.

La version gratuite (mais limite en terme de fonctionnalits) Visual Studio 2010 Express est  dcouvrir ici.

*Source* : L'annonce sur le blog du vice-prsident de la Division Dveloppeurs de Microsoft

----------


## zax-tfh

Bonjour  tous,

Je viens d'installer VS2010 version FR et aimerai faire mes tests de migration d'un gros projet silverlight 3 vers SL4. Ni une ni deux, je tlcharge tout ce qu'il faut pour ca (SL4 Tools) mais lors de l'install il me dit qu'il me faut une version en accord avec le langage de mon VS2010. Je suis le lien indiqu et il m'envoie vers le descriptif des diffrents visual studios... 

Quelqu'un aurait-il trouv SL4 Fr sur la toile par hasard svp ?

Merci d'avance
@+

----------


## The_badger_man

Les tools pour SL4 sur VS2010 ne sont pas totalement termins (version RC). Donc MS ne va pas en sortir une version FR avant la version finale.

Sinon, pour les outils de dveloppement, l'anglais c'est mieux.

----------


## zax-tfh

Salut,

Merci pour ta rponse.

Alors dj, il y a un truc qui me taraude, je commence  avoir un gros doute :
Les tools dont tu parles c'est quoi exactement ? La SDK pour pouvoir utiliser le framework SL4 ou bien les controles codeplex dvelopps en SL4 ?

Pour ce qui est des outils de dveloppement en anglais, on y pense, on y pense, c'est la deuxieme fois que nous sommes bloqus par une mise  jour rapide ct anglais et qui traine ct franais  ::(: 

Merci
@+

----------


## The_badger_man

C'est les outils pour que VS2010 sache grer SL4: template de projet, designer, etc.
Le SDK de SL4 qui est encore autre chose est aussi install en mme temps.

Les controles codeplex, c'est juste des controles (dll) supplmentaires que tu rfrences dans ton appli. C'est  tlcharger  part.

----------


## Marc Lussac

Pour info :  	 

 ::fleche::  *Microsoft Visual Studio 2010 avec MSDN est dsormais disponible chez SOS developers
*

----------


## Katleen Erna

*Mise  jour du 28.06.2010 par Katleen
Microsoft patche Visual Studio suite  des messages d'erreur intempestifs, qui apparaissaient lors d'oprations de copier/coller*

Des messages d'erreur voquant une mmoire insuffisante venaient perturber le travail des programmeurs dveloppant avec Visual Studio 2010, lorsqu'ils ralisaient de petits copier/coller. 

"Insufficient available memory to meet the expected demands of an operation at this time, possibly due to virtual address space fragmentation. Please try again later", peut-on lire lorsque le bug se produit.

La cause de ces erreurs ? Un mauvais calcul de la part de Visual Studio qui se trompe dans l'estimation de la mmoire disponible. Mme s'il reste de la mmoire disponible, il calcule mal et annonce que la mmoire est sature via un message d'erreur.

Ce problme rcurrent vient d'tre corrig par Microsoft.

Un patch est disponible depuis vendredi. Une fois qu'il est install, l'apparition de telles botes de dialogue devrait se faire trs rare. Les messages d'erreur pourraient nanmoins continuer d'apparatre en cas de grosses oprations de copier ou de coller (+ de 50MB de donnes d'un coup).

Source : Lien de tlchargement du correctif de Visual Studio 2010

 ::fleche::  Aviez-vous rencontr ce genre de difficults avec Visual Studio 2010 ?

----------


## Bogossito

> Aviez-vous rencontr ce genre de difficults avec Visual Studio 2010 ?


Je l'utilise quotidiennement depuis sa sortie.
J'ai jamais rencontr ce problme !

----------


## zeavan

Moi de mme, jamais rencontre ce problme et cela fait quelques mois dj.

----------


## ash.ice.loky

Dessus depuis la premire beta et jamais vu ce bug

----------


## meziantou

> de grosses oprations de copier ou de coller (+ de 50MB de donnes d'un coup).


Jamais vu ce bug, mais la, on n'est plus prs de le voir.

----------


## cd090580

Je n'ai pas rencontr ce bug non plus avec la version en Franais.
Peut-tre qu'il ne touche que les versions anglaises de VS2010...

----------


## ash.ice.loky

> Je n'ai pas rencontr ce bug non plus avec la version en Franais.
> Peut-tre qu'il ne touche que les versions anglaises de VS2010...


Non on ne bosse qu'en US et jamais rencontr

----------


## Dasoft

la version Franaise n'a pas ce bug non plus.

----------


## zax-tfh

Il nous arrive de rencontrer le bug de temps  autre sur certaines machines. Par contre on n'a pas dploy le patch (ne sachant pas qu'il existait). Je vais m'empresser de tester ca  ::):

----------

